# Away, longing for some English food and products in Spain.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If you are away for a long time and are running out of your favourite English food you can get it (just about anything) here at ex pats supermarket in Benidorm.

We spent 400 Euros stocking up :roll: ....






Just click on the web site banner for their web site.

ray.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Link took me here;

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.

If you see them, show them this information:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Most Spanish supermarkets sell a wide range of typical british products, just as we sell products from foreign lands in the UK. But, surely one of the attractions of being abroad is to try the produce of those countries.
In fact, is there any such thing as typical british produce? This has the same answer as "Is there any such thing as a pure bred Englishman?" Answer...No
Gerry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Most Spanish supermarkets sell a wide range of typical british products, just as we sell products from foreign lands in the UK. But, surely one of the attractions of being abroad is to try the produce of those countries.
> In fact, is there any such thing as typical british produce? This has the same answer as "Is there any such thing as a pure bred Englishman?" Answer...No
> Gerry


The only thing I can think of as typically British is "bacon". Our bacon is nothing like anyone elses!

Denise


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm trying hard to come up with English food items that I would miss when away ............................... no, I give up.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought half the adventure is NOT eating our food.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well for me it would be coffee 

I have my favourite brand which cost a fortune abroad so carry loads in freezer bags

Bacon, no problem perfectly happy with any bacon type and lardons 

However there is the DOG, eats 1/2 a tin of dog meat and wheat free meal for breakfasts now, but it has to be Butchers loaf, evening, brown rice and chicken

Thinking of finding him a new home :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Go away for a year and you have no gravy left, or you would kill for a good old English pork pie or a piece of Youngs haddock in batter and a tin of mushy peas along with home made chips the nearest thing to good old fish and chips.

Ponce around on the continent for a couple of months you can eat owt, go away for a year your views change.. next to us on a wild camp next to the beach about two hundred miles south of Benidorm. is a guy who has been on the road for the last five years travelling alone, I gave him a pint of ice cold John Smith's Smooth, the first English beer he has had since leaving blighty, there was a tear in his eye at the memory of England has he drank it, he said that's the first time he has felt homesick for ages.

Foreign food is ok for a bit then it gets boring, that's why you get polish shops, Pakistani shops etc, folk crave the familiar.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

so true

When we lived in Israel

We missed bacon

found a shop that sold it, well it was mostly fat with a bit of meat, very fatty streaky bacon

Expensive but how good it tasted on the few times we could afford it

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We found an Iceland in Tenerife. UCK! 8O But they did do all the Christmas stuff (it was Christmas) and their Haggis wasnt bad either!

Havent done a year yet but six months last year and I didnt miss anything. 

However our biggest problem is Mrs D lives on Lift Lemon Tea and you simply cant get it anywhere but the UK. None of the foreign stuff is any good (apparently). This means we have to take over a hundred jars in the luton decantered into takeaway boxes to save weight. looks like a massive drug stash!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Freezer bags, the zip closure ones

And one box to refill  

sandra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'd miss Crunchy peanut butter - far better than that disgusting nuttella stuff they have in France & spain, so i stock up before heading over the water (oh and Tetley teabags too . . .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think its better for your health to get out of the UK. France for example. No chip shops, pie shops, not as many fast food outlets etc. Its too easy in this country to fill your face with rubbish and Im too feeble and weak to resist it all.  I do like French Kebabs though. 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> I think its better for your health to get out of the UK. France for example. No chip shops, pie shops, not as many fast food outlets etc. Its too easy in this country to fill your face with rubbish and Im too feeble and weak to resist it all.  I do like French Kebabs though. 8O


"No chip shops"?? You must be kidding :lol:

Frites stalls are part of the scenery and many of the frites they dish up are close to perfect (only beaten by the frites stalls in Brugges).


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

barryd said:


> I think its better for your health to get out of the UK. France for example. No chip shops, pie shops, not as many fast food outlets etc. Its too easy in this country to fill your face with rubbish and Im too feeble and weak to resist it all.  I do like French Kebabs though. 8O


I agree there, once away in the van we do tend to eat regular meals and loose weight on most trips.. 
This is from a guy who is already planning how to stock up as much Bacon, Cider and other essentials for the next big trip.. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I think its better for your health to get out of the UK. France for example. No chip shops, pie shops, not as many fast food outlets etc. Its too easy in this country to fill your face with rubbish and Im too feeble and weak to resist it all.  I do like French Kebabs though. 8O
> ...


You cant call those frozen stringy things that the French serve up chips!!! We did find a fish and chip van in Bologne and an acutal Fish and Chip shop near St Malo but both were a bit odd. Not too bad though.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Aldi, Lidl and Carrefour we have found sell lots of UK brands. We got proper UK back bacon in Pilar de la Horadada yesterday at Carrefour. 

Aldi is just up the road and Lidl one roundabout south down the N-332.

We go away for 6 months every year and have not ran out of food yet. We try allsorts but its nice to have the occasional porridge or bacon for breakfast. 

Its usually full English on Sunday mornings.

We found Iceland in Torrevieja 2 years ago but the prices were too high.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Am I missing something?  

I thought that the idea of travelling abroad was to broaden your horizons culturally, emotionally and culinary.

Surely you can survive for a few weeks or so without fish&chips and bacon sandwiches. :roll: 

Having said that, having lived in France for the past 11 years we have brought back some bacon from our last trip over the water, and what a disappointment, it's crap compared to what we used to buy when we lived there. I've just made a bacon sandwich and the white scum that came out of the bacon while I was frying it was disgusting and the bacon was fairly tasteless by comparison to what we used to buy 11 years ago.  
To be honest, if I buy some decent ham over here and sprinkle a bit of salt over it before frying it's more like what we were used to  :lol:

No English delicacies in the shops? Just get over it and enjoy what the locals eat. Several million Johnny foreigners can't all be wrong. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you bought the wrong bacon Scattycat 8O 

try Aldis Dry cure

I rarely buy chips wether in France or England

BUT if I do I want decent chips, crisp on the outside soft in the middle, not French fries

the reason we miss our regional food is because some of it is very very good

And yes for a few weeks I enjoy the different tastes, incorporate them into my Reciepes when I return

but our Regional tastes are as good as any country

aldra


----------

